# SX3 Choke Help



## Hsfd199 (Aug 29, 2012)

What shell choke combos are yall using with yalls SX3? I cant get a good pattern out of mine. I have tried carlson chokes, patternmaster, and vortex. I have tried hevi-metal, kent, blindslide, black cloud, and none seem to patern well. I usally dont shoot over 35 yards, i usally shoot decoying ducks, and some pass shooting. i was just wondering what was working for guys, i know no 2 shotguns will pattern the same but i need some starting point, It get expensive buying choke tubes and shells trying to pattern them. I will porbably shoot a num 3 load for the ducks i have flying around here woodies and some mallards. Any help would be greatly apperciated.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

for Geese I shot 3" Kent Fasteel #1, with a factory modified choke. This combo performs very well.

On the few Ducks I hunt I use the same choke and 3's or 4's. Right now I think I have Remington Sportsman because I ran out of good stuff.

Sounds like either there is an issue with your gun, or your not patterning it right. Give some more details about how your trying to check your pattern


----------



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

try the mod choke that came with it... i shoot blind side out of it and it patterens great


----------

